# Timeshare Clearinghouse



## VLC (Dec 1, 2015)

For $8995 they will take our 2 deeds (Pueblo Bonito Sunset & Wyndham La Cascada) sell us 39,600 points in RCI, MF $425, RCI renewal every 3 years $89.
Currently we pay appr. $1200 a yr. in MFs.
Need feedback as we just signed last night.
Thanks. V


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 1, 2015)

Rescind.  Simply asking for feedback means you don't know enough to buy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## theo (Dec 1, 2015)

VLC said:


> For $8995 they will take our 2 deeds (Pueblo Bonito Sunset & Wyndham La Cascada) sell us 39,600 points in RCI, MF $425, RCI renewal every 3 years $89.
> Currently we pay appr. $1200 a yr. in MFs.
> Need feedback as we just signed last night.
> Thanks. V



The real question / issue of substance here is the probable lack of any meaningful assurance or guaranty that the deeds / contracts will be successfully and lawfully taken *out* of your name and *into* the name of a real, valid, alternative person or entity. 

If that doesn't happen, you will be out $9k and *still* have those two albatrosses (and their maint. fees) in your name, to which you will have *added* a RCI Points contract. 

I've never even heard of this entity, which in and of itself does not exactly give me a warm and fuzzy feeling. I can only wish you luck --- you may well need lots of it.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 1, 2015)

Depending on the number of points the Wynham should be easy to give away and might even have some resale value.  If it is a small points package, you should contact Wyndham to see if they will take it back.

Try giving away the PBS.  The rci points package they are selling you isn't worth $100.


----------



## scootr5 (Dec 1, 2015)

VLC said:


> For $8995 they will take our 2 deeds (Pueblo Bonito Sunset & Wyndham La Cascada) sell us 39,600 points in RCI, MF $425, RCI renewal every 3 years $89.
> Currently we pay appr. $1200 a yr. in MFs.
> Need feedback as we just signed last night.
> Thanks. V



For less than $100 you could buy a Grandview RCI points unit on ebay. For $0 you could give away your La Cascada here. I don't know much about Pueblo Bonito Sunset, and how easy it would be to get rid of that - perhaps prepaying a years maintenance fees? 

That would save you about $8200.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 1, 2015)

grats on finding us in time, you just saved over 8 grand!


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 1, 2015)

Did you write them a check?  I would stop payment if I did.

Rescinding only works if it is a legitimate company.  I don't know if this one is legit or not.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 1, 2015)

There is no 'deed' for them to take on the Mexican TS. Those are Right To Use, so there is simply a charge to transfer the membership.  The Wyndham may have some value to sell. And you can buy an RCI Points TS for under $100 on eBay.

If the OP can cancel this transaction, they should.

But then it's their money.

Jim


----------



## LannyPC (Dec 1, 2015)

VLC said:


> For $8995 they will take our 2 deeds (Pueblo Bonito Sunset & Wyndham La Cascada) sell us 39,600 points in RCI, MF $425, RCI renewal every 3 years $89.
> Currently we pay appr. $1200 a yr. in MFs.
> Need feedback as we just signed last night.
> Thanks. V



How did you come in contact with this outfit?  Was it an unsolicited phone call?  A Google-type ad?  Was it a presentation that you encountered while on vacation?  Was a post card sent to you?


----------



## soulinwonder (Apr 26, 2018)

STAY AWAY FROM THESE PEOPLE

My dad contracted with Timeshare Clearinghouse (TSCH) early in 2017. They were supposed to get him free of the timeshare (Silverleaf Resorts) he had been stuck with since my mother's passing. He paid them 9000.00 (via a brand new credit card he opened just for this purpose) and TSCH made initial contact with Silveleaf in March of 2017. TSCH was informed that Silverleaf does not negotiate with third party vendors but never communicated this to my dad. Instead they continued to pretend that they were in negotiations with Silverleaf up until Dad's untimely death in August of 2017. At this point, I discovered that Dad had contracted with TSCH and I took over communication. TSCH continued to claim that Silverleaf was stonewalling us but that they would "...get things done" and that it was "...just a matter of time." TSCH engaged in stonewalling themselves when they refused to show me copies of their communication with Silverleaf. At a certain point in January of 2018, I became curious if Silverleaf had even heard of these people who claimed to represent my dad so I called them. This is when I found out that Silverleaf had told TSCH that they don't negotiate with third parties-- ever. Period. This is also when I began my own direct negotiation So- my question is-- what services did Timeshare Clearinghouse provide for my dad that were worth 9000.00? That seems an exorbitant sum for the little (if any!) work they did on his behalf. 


Additionally- In a phone conversation on 04/12, Jay bowling contended that a significant portion of the 9000.00 went to pay for the “vacation club” they enrolled my dad in. Jay had made this contention at least one other time, but it was directly contradicted by Mr. Kelso when we spoke on 03/12/18 when he described the club as a “throw in” or- to pararphrase- a nice extra that they offer to clients.

STAY AWAY FROM THESE PEOPLE


----------



## soulinwonder (May 24, 2018)

Just some additional info RE: this company's dishonesty. 

Owner Jeffrey Kelso made the claim to the BBB  that " the purchase this client made was for the Travel Club, allowing discounted travel with no maintenance fees ..." 

I have now received the paper work to renew my  TSCH vacation club membership and the cost is 179.00. 

Mr. Kelso and his company have provided scant little value for the 9000.00 my late father paid to them. In fact, they've provided exactly 179.00 worth of value until they present paper work that proves otherwise.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 24, 2018)




----------

